# Ok I'm Back Cooking a Sirloin tip Roast



## otter (Oct 2, 2010)

Doing it Pineywoods style


----------



## otter (Oct 2, 2010)

Useing EVOO Garlic powder Sea Salt Cracked Pepper . Didn't get it in till 4:00 so it will proably be finished on the Grill Sorry But some of us have to work 7 days before we get a day off


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 2, 2010)

It won't take that long to get it to 138-140 in the smoker you won't starve


----------



## otter (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm Not likely to starve anyway I think I have enough to last at least a week LOL


----------



## otter (Oct 2, 2010)

Think im ready for Fla. Already


----------



## otter (Oct 2, 2010)

only 110 at 6:30 so to the grill


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 8, 2010)

Did ya gitr' sliced-up for sandwiches yet?


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks good so far there Otter. I ask how high are you going to take this thing??? I know Jeff likes his stuff bleeding alot....


----------



## otter (Oct 16, 2010)

Took it to 145 my Wife doesn't like it rare But I LOVE IT that way


----------

